

Amazon Will Set Up Asia Pacific Cloud Infrastructure in Singapore  - e27sg
http://www.e27.sg/2009/11/12/its-confirmed-amazon-will-set-up-asia-pacific-cloud-infrastructure-in-singapore/

======
michaelneale
I assume they have some arrangement with the government to not funnel any
traffic through their local joke-of-censorship proxies.

------
recurser
Great news. Users here in japan have ridiculous amounts of bandwidth to burn,
and it's always seemed a bit of a shame to serve them from amazon's Europe/US
centers.

------
prakash
Why Singapore, why not HK?

